# Underground mine ventilation



## alshangiti (15 يوليو 2010)

*Underground mine ventilation* provides a flow of air to the underground workings of a mine of sufficient volume to dilute and remove noxious gases (typically NOx, SO2, methane, CO2 and CO). The source of these gases are equipment that runs on diesel engines, blasting with explosives, [1] and the orebody itself. [2] The largest component of the operating cost for mine ventilation is electricity to power the ventilation fans, which may account for one third of a typical underground mine's entire electrical power cost.[1]


[ 



*[flow-through ventilation is the main ventilation circuit for the mine. Air enters the mine from surface via a shaft, ventilation raise or adit. The air is distributed through the mine via internal ventilation raises and ramps, and flows are controlled by regulators and permanently mounted ventilation fans. An Auxiliary ventilation system takes air from the flow-through system and distributes it to the mine workings via temporarily mounted ventilation fans, venturies and disposable fabric, or steel ducting. dfkdf'f*

* Regulations*

The volume (expressed in cubic feet per minute or cubic meters per second) of air required to ventilate an underground mine is mandated by the local governing body. However in some developing countries the mandated ventilation requirement may be insufficient, and the mining company may have to increase the ventilation flow, in particular where ventilation may be required to cool the ambient temperature in a deep hot mine.[1]
*[ Heating*

In temperate climates ventilation air may require to be heated during winter months. This will make the working environment more hospitable for miners, and prevent freezing of workings, in particular water pipes. In Arctic mines where the mining horizon is above the permafrost heating may not take place to prevent melting the permafrost. "Cold mines" such as Raglan Mine and Nanisivik Mine are designed to operate below zero degrees Celsius.[1]


----------



## maior64 (23 سبتمبر 2014)

!!!interesting


----------



## maior64 (23 سبتمبر 2014)

does anybody have more information? i wanna learn more


----------



## alshangiti (25 سبتمبر 2014)

What information. You need.


----------



## alshangiti (25 سبتمبر 2014)

كل ما تريد معرفته عن التهوية. فى المناجم. 

http://technology.infomine.com/reviews/ventilation/welcome.asp?view=full


----------



## alshangiti (25 سبتمبر 2014)

[h=4]IN THIS REVIEW[/h]

Introduction
Basics
History
Regulations
Information Sources
General Design Principles
Software
Books
Courses
Consultants
Suppliers
Current Publications



[h=3]SUMMARY[/h]This review surveys online resources relevant to ventilation systems in underground mines. It lists ventilation software, publications, courses, consultants, and suppliers. Topics discussed include the basics of ventilation systems, regulations, and design principles.[h=3]INTRODUCTION[/h]Ventilation is a basic part of all underground mine operations. Ventilation is undertaken in order to introduce fresh, cool air to the workings and to remove stale, affected air from the workings. In this technology review, we look at the basics of ventilation, the regulations, and the people, companies, and equipment you may need for installing, operating, and maintaining a ventilation system at your mine.The need for ventilation in an underground mine is described thus by Hardcastle, Kocsis, and Lacroix in a paper from the CIM 2007 conference, entitled _Strategic mine ventilation control: A source of potential energy savings_. 
Ventilation in underground mines is required to dilute and remove hazardous substances, control the thermal environment, and provide oxygen for humans and engine combustion. In Canadian mines, the most common considerations are the control of diesel engine exhaust emissions and mineral dust concentrations, to within prescribed levels for humans to work in that environment. A lesser concern is the clearance of blast fumes which is normally when the mine is not occupied. In a smaller number of mine radiation and other gases, such as methane may also need consideration. A new and increasing concern as Canadian mines go deeper is the control of heat exposure to the degree that it requires more air to control the temperature of the working environment than is needed for other concerns.​


----------



## alshangiti (25 سبتمبر 2014)

http://www.smenet.org/docs/meetings...tion Design and Simulation Hongliang Wang.pdf


----------



## khalid alhazaimeh (8 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

